# chooses one food over another



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My pom would prefer if I fed him a different food for every meal, but too bad so sad for him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Every dog has food preferences and you should make sure you buy one he likes, but not switch too ofter because that might make him a picky eater. Food companies know that well and some of them will give you a full money refund if your dog won't eat their food or gets sick from it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There have been so many cases of dogs refusing food that proved to be contaminated by aflatoxins or other toxins, or included ingredients that the dog cannot tolerate, that I would go with what the dog is trying to tell me and feed the food she likes.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I tend to agree with fjm, but I am curious - is one bag "fresher" than the other? I buy smaller bags for Hans because he doesn't really like it if I buy a big bag and it's open for a long time before it gets used up. I think maybe it gets stale.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The one time I switched brands, from Eukanuba to Blue Lily and Peeves cherry picked out all of the Blue even though I had buried just a small amount of it under the other food. Both bags were fresh, so it really was that they just liked Blue better. I did have one bag of Blue that must have been off since they went two days without eating right after we opened it. I got a full refund without any questions. I actually got a package of Blue Stix treats too since I had e-mails a customer rep about returning it before I did so.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks. I'm not one either to force a food on her. I think one may not be as hard as the other. When she ate the blue she would take one piece at a time to her blanket to eat. With this TOTW, she stands at the bowl and eats it. So, no big deal, I like them both, maybe one a bit more because of the sweet potato.


----------

